# [solved] OpenLDAP segfault

## Psi15

Hi!

I recently wanted to restart OpenLDAP and suddenly I got a segfault while starting the slapd daemon. As the whole user administration of the network rests on OpenLDAP this is kind of urgent.

```

psi15 ~ # /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting ldap-server ...

/lib64/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231: 10537 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--pidfile' '/var/run/openldap/slapd.pid' '--exec' '/usr/lib64/openldap/slapd' '--' '-u' 'ldap' '-g' 'ldap' '-f' '/etc/openldap/slapd.conf' '-h' 'ldaps:// ldap:// ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fopenldap%2fslapd.s  [ !! ]

psi15 ~ #

```

dmesg tells me the following´:

```

slapd[10537]: segfault at 17d ip 00007f7617764899 sp 00007fff66cee930 error 4 in libc-2.11.2.so[7f76176ed000+150000]

```

I alredy reinstalled OpenLDAP, glibc and ran revdep-rebuild, but nothing changed the behaviour

any help is appreciated

greetings

PhilippLast edited by Psi15 on Thu Mar 03, 2011 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

i would set debugging on... Maybe you can see what's wrong!?

Add a "-d -1" to /etc/conf.d/slapd and you'll see the output upon starting the service.

HTH

----------

## Psi15

Ha!

That was a great hint. It seemed that a schema file was missing - but why the hell is it segfaulting instead of outputting something useful?

greetings

Philipp

----------

